# Hancock vs Zoro



## Beyonce (Dec 15, 2014)

Location: Kuja Arena 
Distance: Opposite Ends Of The Arena
Restrictions: None
Conditions: Hancock has Salome 
Both have intel on abilities 

Scenario 2:
Zoro has Usopp
No Intel for both​


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 15, 2014)

lol 
1) luffy= i dont fall in love, but all people who give food are not enemies.
2) zoro= i dont believe in god
3) usopp= i'm always negative
4) sanji= i'm not hitting them ladies
5) nami= i'm the reason the straw hats and their ship is alive till now.
6) chopper= i'm not happy when you complement me
7) robin= poker face -_-
8) franky= i'm always super
9) brook= I'm dead, but still need to see panties.


to defeat hancock you need (1) or a knowledge of what she can do to avoid it.
do they have an idea of her abilities?

assuming they do, she wins with high - extreme dif feat-wise.

assuming they dont, she wins with low dif (even zoro might be petrified; he had shown a sign of commenting on beauty before, but maybe he can use pain to avoid it or so)

idk what i am talking about, dont judge


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 15, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> to defeat hancock you need (1) or a knowledge of what she can do to avoid it.
> do they have an idea of her abilities?
> 
> assuming they do, she wins with high - extreme dif feat-wise.
> ...



Edited OP              .


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 15, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> Edited OP              .



she still wins anyway.
hancock was OP before timeskip, while all strawhats could barely do anything about pasifistas, she was destroying them like child play. if she improved during time skip, she can high - (extreme at max) diff zoro and usopp. 

casualities: 
a Salome cut in half.
a usopp shot with arrow to the heart
a zoro petrified after resisting too much (if possible)


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 15, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> she still wins anyway.
> hancock was OP before timeskip, while all strawhats could barely do anything about pasifistas, she was destroying them like child play. if she improved during time skip, she can high - (extreme at max) diff zoro and usopp.
> 
> casualities:
> ...


How do you resist petrification without enough haki ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 15, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> How do you resist petrification without enough haki ?



pain, fear, not wanting to look at her, trying to act tough. this marimo head can figure something to resist.

maybe dodge the beams like noro noro beam can be dodged (is that even possible?).


----------



## Gohara (Dec 15, 2014)

1. It can go either way, but if I have to choose I lean towards Hancock winning with extremely high difficulty.  Zoro is likely physically stronger than Hancock, but she has a powerful Devil Fruit and likely has better Haki.  Both can attack from long range, so neither have an advantage over the other in that regard.

2. Zoro and Usopp win with high to extremely high difficulty.  Zoro and Hancock are around the same level of power IMO, so Usopp distracting Hancock long enough for Zoro to land an extra blow on her should be enough to give them the edge.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 16, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> pain, fear, not wanting to look at her, trying to act tough. this marimo head can figure something to resist.
> 
> maybe dodge the beams like noro noro beam can be dodged (is that even possible?).



Perfume Femure/Slave Arrow


----------



## barreltheif (Dec 16, 2014)

Zoro has better portrayal and better feats.
Zoro should probably win scenario 1, but he could lose scenario 2.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 16, 2014)

Gohara said:


> 2. Zoro and Usopp win with high to extremely high difficulty.  Zoro and Hancock are around the same level of power IMO, so Usopp distracting Hancock long enough for Zoro to land an extra blow on her should be enough to give them the edge.



Zolo has no intel; He tries to go in for a sword slash and then gets his swords broken in 2 
An opponent not knowing anything about Hancock is deadly. Hancock mid-high diff at best


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 16, 2014)

Zoro gives her Mid diff before he succombs to her Love Hax, or get's to petrified and broken through. She casually kicked through smoker's jutte pre skip, and nailed him as well. She, like Dofla, walked out of Marineford without getting hit, and she will be the final Shichibukai to get fight time from the original 7 (if we count Mihawk as showing enough). She should be pretty much around Dofla's level with a similar amount of hax.


----------



## trance (Dec 16, 2014)

At this point, I just give benefit of the doubt to Hancock.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 16, 2014)

S1 Zoro high diff, his portrayal and feats are much better.
S2 Team high high diff.


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 16, 2014)

Extravlad incoming


----------



## Amol (Dec 16, 2014)

Hancock wins with Mid(high) diff or High(low) diff .


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 16, 2014)

Hancock mid(high) diff without intel.

high(mid) diff with intel. 

Feat-wise Zoro has shown better but hancock hasnt even come close to going all-out and when she does i expect her to be a beast.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 16, 2014)

How does intel stop zoro from getting horny?


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 16, 2014)

He'll stab his hand everytime he gets horny


----------



## tanman (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh, great. The two most wanked characters in OL/OPBD.

I'm thinking Zoro will win with high or very high difficulty. He has better physical feats, and he doesn't seem terribly susceptible to "love." And with knowledge of her abilities, he'll avoid touching her directly or trying to block her arrows.


----------



## Datassassin (Dec 16, 2014)

Scenario 1 ~ Hancock with the upper-end of mid difficulty, or high.
Scenario 2 ~ This is brutal without knowledge for Zoro. He's doomed if he thinks a Slave Arrow is just a physical attack and lets one of that flurry hit him, and doomed if he lets Hancock hit him without covering himself in strong-enough COA. Usopp doesn't have COA, so he has no defense against even a simple Perfume Femur. Zoro I can see overcoming a Mero Mero beam, Usopp I can not. If Hancock goes hard from the start she could low-diff.



tanman said:


> he doesn't seem terribly susceptible to "love.".


Yet did Momonga? If hit Zoro would probably have to injure himself just like Momonga had to.


----------



## Lycka (Dec 16, 2014)

Considering Zoro is equal to Dolflamingo or a tiny bit below I'll give him the benefit if the doubt


----------



## Pirao (Dec 16, 2014)

I think Hancock is M3 level, but I'm not exactly sure where I'd peg her, if on the lower end or higher end of that level. I'm gonna say it can probably go either way, extreme diff.

Doflamingo>Hancock BTW.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 16, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> S1 Zoro high diff, his *portrayal *and feats are much better.
> S2 Team high high diff.



Main Char feats > Side char feats 

Warlord + Hyped by a Fleet Admiral + Walked out of MF unharmed > First Mate of SH


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 16, 2014)

With knowledge on Hancock's abilities, Zoro will just overwhelm her with ranged techniques.
Pushes him to mid-high difficulty


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 17, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> Main Char feats > Side char feats
> 
> Warlord + Hyped by a Fleet Admiral + Walked out of MF unharmed > First Mate of SH




Is that all what she got? Then Zoro definitely takes it. Walked out of MF unharmed because she only fought fodder. Hyped by Sengoku? Being strong doesnt mean shes at the top and can easily be placed above current M3. She just dont got anything to back that up, yet you keep wanking her. Hancocks only mission is to bear Luffys child, thats all.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 17, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> Zolo has no intel; He tries to go in for a sword slash and then gets his swords broken in 2
> An opponent not knowing anything about Hancock is deadly. Hancock mid-high diff at best



Zoro doesn't have to fight her at close range.  He can attack her at long range.  Also, he has three swords, so even if she breaks one of them he still has his other two.  Zoro likely has better durability than Hancock does as well, so it's going to take more blows from her to defeat him than it will blows from him to defeat her.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 17, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> Is that all what she got? Then Zoro definitely takes it. Walked out of MF unharmed because she only fought fodder. Hyped by Sengoku? Being strong doesnt mean shes at the top and can easily be placed above current M3. She just dont got anything to back that up, yet you keep wanking her. Hancocks only mission is to bear Luffys child, thats all.



Still in the WB war; she successfully didn't get harmed by the crossfire of admirals, and WB pirates.
Yeah Hyped by Sengoku
Queen of an island famed for haki
and has the ability to 1HKO the M3 
Name me some of that Zolo portrayal 





Gohara said:


> Zoro doesn't have to fight her at close range.  He can attack her at long range.  Also, he has three swords, so even if she breaks one of them he still has his other two.  *Zoro likely has better durability* than Hancock does as well, so it's going to take more blows from her to defeat him than it will blows from him to defeat her.


Hancock can 1 shot Zoro 
With PF she can 2-3 shot


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 18, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> Still in the WB war; she successfully didn't get harmed by the crossfire of admirals, and WB pirates.
> Yeah Hyped by Sengoku
> Queen of an island famed for haki
> and has the ability to 1HKO the M3
> ...




She didnt got hit by the crossfire because she were never close to strong opponents, like mentioned and discussed a thousand times, she only fought fodder what leads to the next point why she came out unharmed. You really think if the pirates focused her like they focused admirals or the marines focused WB she would have a chance to survive?

Queen of fodder island, even her left and right hand are fodder with the famous Haki like you mention it, they couldnt beat weak pre skip Luffy.

She has yet to show 1 shotting abilities against M3 fighters.

Hype by Sengoku was not something like "oh my god, its Hancock, dig your graves guys".
It was nothing special, just a strong pirate like everyone in the new world.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 18, 2014)

@ Hancock.

I doubt that.  Zoro has a very high level of durability.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 19, 2014)

Zolo would be lucky to push her to high difficulty.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 19, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> She didnt got hit by the crossfire *because she were never close to strong opponents,* like mentioned and discussed a thousand times, she only fought fodder what leads to the next point why she came out unharmed. You really think if the pirates focused her like they focused admirals or the marines focused WB she would have a chance to survive?
> 
> *Queen of fodder island*, even her left and right hand are fodder with the famous Haki like you mention it, they couldnt beat weak pre skip Luffy.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




>Seen when Aokiji stabbed Luffy
>All 3 admirals were present
>Doflamingo was there a page before
>Crocodile was there as well

Pretty sure she was right in the battle 




Yep, because all fodders know controlled casual haki 

When can M3 members protect themselves from Perfume Femure & Slave Arrow? 


"I hope she makes it in time" meaning she's needed for the war




Gohara said:


> @ Hancock.
> 
> I doubt that.  Zoro has a very high level of durability.



Except your forgetting Perfume Femur doesn't rely on durability 
Hancock's hax surpasses that meaning she could hurt Jozu; if we were to take away his haki


----------



## Wayne With The Ism (Dec 19, 2014)

Hancock will win but there's no way she's one shotting Zoro lol.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 19, 2014)

EnyawNehc said:


> Hancock will win but there's no way she's one shotting Zoro lol.



Explain how he survives petrification


----------



## Gohara (Dec 19, 2014)

@ Hancock.

I'm more so referring to you saying that Hancock can one shot Zoro.  However, I'm not sure that I agree that she can defeat him in two or three blows either.  Only the part that she touches turns into stone.  So it depends on where she lands those blows.  It's also possible that by the time she gets two or three blows on Zoro, she will be heavily battle worn as well.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 20, 2014)

Gohara said:


> @ Hancock.
> 
> I'm more so referring to you saying that Hancock can one shot Zoro.  However, I'm not sure that I agree that she can defeat him in two or three blows either.  Only the part that she touches turns into stone.  So it depends on where she lands those blows.  It's also possible that by the time she gets two or three blows on Zoro, she will be *heavily battle worn* as well.



PF on his joints gg 

Slave arrow instant gg



Hancock is possibly faster than Zolo, she won't be heavily battle worn


----------



## Gohara (Dec 20, 2014)

Zoro's not going to just let her land blows on him, let alone in specific spots.  Zoro can stab himself in a minor spot to avoid being charmed by Hancock.  Plus, he can dodge and/or deflect her long range blows.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 20, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Zoro's not going to just let her land blows on him, let alone in specific spots. * Zoro can stab himself in a minor spot to avoid being charmed by Hancock*.  Plus, he can *dodge and/or deflect her long range blows*.



Doesn't need to charm him to 1HKO
Dodging is gonna be sorta hard when your in the Kuja arena; doesn't have too much room to dodge repeatedly
Lol if he tries to deflect with his sword he's getting petrified


----------



## Gohara (Dec 21, 2014)

-She does if she uses Slave Arrow.

-I think that he can dodge her blows long enough to deal her significant damage.

-Not if he's deflecting the Slave Arrows.  If she kicks his swords using Perfume Femure then she can turn them into stone, but if she turns one of his swords into stone he can adapt and avoid her Perfume Femure.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 21, 2014)

Gohara said:


> -She does if she uses Slave Arrow.
> 
> -I think that he can dodge her blows long enough to deal her significant damage.
> 
> -Not if he's deflecting the Slave Arrows.  If she kicks his swords using Perfume Femure then she can turn them into stone, but if she turns one of his swords into stone he can adapt and avoid her Perfume Femure.



Slave Arrow doesn't require lust

He won't be dodging her blows because he doesn't have any intel

If he tries to deflect a slave arrow it petrifies his whole body. The panels don't show it since we can't depict it, however her relative move Mero Mero Mellow does petrify weapons. Is it too much of a stretch?


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Dec 21, 2014)

Meh. I still see Hancock being in DD's general ballpark. She's got the portrayal of being his inferior, but not by too much. Zoro isn't quite there. Hancock high diffs. She's got some serious hax


----------



## Luke (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd give it to Hancock with high difficulty.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 22, 2014)

@ Hancock.

-What makes you say that it's based on lust?

-Zoro doesn't have to know everything about Hancock's techniques to dodge them.

-I think that's only if it hits him.


----------



## tanman (Dec 22, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> Main Char feats > Side char feats



Not true. Even before Doflamingo became a highly active antagonist, we could say unequivocally just based on his pre-skip feats that he's a stronger character than post-skip Zoro. Ironically, where that analogy falls a part is when we recall that Hancock actually had an arc devoted to her so Doflamingo was much more of a side character.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 22, 2014)

Hancock high diff.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 23, 2014)

Gohara said:


> @ Hancock.
> 
> -What makes you say that it's based on lust?
> 
> ...



Because Slave Arrow isn't based on lust? Last time I checked Cannon Balls don't have feelings 

Well what do you see a skilled swordsmen doing? Dodging a kick, or simply blocking with his swords?

Pretty sure it can work against his swords. Considering this isn't a technique that requires lust


----------



## Pirao (Dec 23, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> Because Slave Arrow isn't based on lust? Last time I checked Cannon Balls don't have feelings
> 
> *Well what do you see a skilled swordsmen doing? Dodging a kick, or simply blocking with his swords?*
> 
> Pretty sure it can work against his swords. Considering this isn't a technique that requires lust



Slicing Hancock's leg with his haki imbued sword.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 23, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Slicing Hancock's leg with his haki imbued sword.


When his sword comes in contact with her leg it's petrified 
His haki isn't defending from her kick


----------



## Pirao (Dec 23, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> When his sword comes in contact with her leg it's petrified
> *His haki isn't defending from her kick*



Why not?


----------



## Dunno (Dec 23, 2014)

Zoro's heart is already full. Foreheadcock's charm doesn't stand a chance. Could go either way I suppose.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd lean with Zoro honestly. They're both exceptionally powerful but I see Zoro someone with an advantage over her in raw power and AoE. Hancock is deadly with her Hax but I don't see Zoro getting turned into stone easily. Zoro wins with very high difficulty.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 23, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> When his sword comes in contact with her leg it's petrified
> His haki isn't defending from her kick



she doesnt look alot like kuina so zoro wont be holding back kk.

zoro can finish her with ranged attacks or that attack on kuma / mr 1 (ittoryuu iai, shishi sonson or something like that). maybe can do asura too.
hancock is not even that fast to do anything against it if zoro really ment to kill.

his swords wont hit the leg. it will go to the neck and behead hancock before she knows it and stop draydreaming about zoro's captain.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 23, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Why not?


His CoA isn't near good enough to defend an attack from a person with over 20 years of experience. And the queen of the island famed for its haki 



Don Usopp said:


> she doesnt look alot like kuina so zoro wont be holding back kk.
> 
> zoro can finish her with ranged attacks or that attack on kuma / mr 1 (ittoryuu iai, shishi sonson or something like that). maybe can do asura too.
> hancock is not even that fast to do anything against it if zoro really ment to kill.
> ...



-um ok he needed to go all out in the first place 

-Ranged attacks in a not-so-very big arena. She can simply dodge and advance forward.
Hancock intercepted Smoker
Smoker tagged Pre-skip G2 Luffy
Pretty sure Hancock's fast

-Implying he'll try and behead Hancock while she's about to strike him? 
Hancock's kick will most likely go first and end him with a series of kicks once he finds out


----------



## Venom (Dec 23, 2014)

As we barely know anything about Zoro's haki and capabilities I will go with Hancock more times than not.
If he has Intel Zoro won't fight a CQC and is most likely going to use his long range moves as well as avoid Hancock's arrows.
Presuming (due to lack of feats) that his Haki is not strong enough to negate Hancock's DF Arrow's, 
only one misstep will cause his failure.
So I am leaning towards Hancock ~80%.
But IMO it is also possible that Zoro can win this if he is capable of avoiding Hancock's attacks and landing a few good hits.
Though without intel I can't see how Zoro stands a chance.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 23, 2014)

Zοrο said:


> As we barely know anything about Zoro's haki and capabilities I will go with Hancock more times than not.
> If he has Intel Zoro won't fight a CQC and is most likely going to use his long range moves as well as avoid Hancock's arrows.
> Presuming (due to lack of feats) that his Haki is not strong enough to negate Hancock's DF Arrow's,
> only one misstep will cause his failure.
> ...



This post exactly  The username is even called Zoro .


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 23, 2014)

Hancock High Difficulty.


----------



## Pirao (Dec 24, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> His CoA isn't near good enough to defend an attack from a person with over 20 years of experience. And the queen of the island famed for its haki



According to who? Oh well, I guess he better pack it in then and give up on Mihawk, after all he will never have more experience than him. Hancock tries to kick Zoro and she loses a limb, simple as that.


----------



## maupp (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm going with Zoro. And this lust argument has to stop and shouldn't be used, that stuff would only work on disposable fodders and horny morons. Any solid fighters isn't getting done but lust against hancock, I mean come on now . 

Ok fighting wise, Zoro takes this. The guy has AoE, destructive + durability feats on his side. Honestly Hancock is only hanging in there so far because of hypes some people give her but even with hypes she still get done by Zoro someone with an almost perfect portrayal strength wise since post skip. 

Zoro has been allowed to look competent against an Admiral and thus far has been one shoting anything that dare to challenge him left and right. Oda is still holding his true strength(probably till Wano) and from the little we've seen from Zoro he's already been immense. 

No matter how much one want to hype hancock, among the shishibukai she should be weaker than Doflamingo and I'll doubt I'll find many opposing this notion. Zoro is someone whose portrayal is of someone close to luffy strength wise whom by this arc conclusion will undoubtedly be superior to Mingo. Sure this scenario as of now are hypothetical but even currently the likes of luffy, zoro, Law aren't far off Mingo(like some want to believe). 

Zoro against Hancock get the same answer as threads about Luffy vs boa, they both take this. When Boa start showing legit feats or even hypes(not fan made) suggesting she is above the likes of luffy or Zoro than we can talk.  

Feats wise she's one shoted pacifistas(her best feats so far) things the likes of luffy, zoro etc would casually replicate. Hype wise she doesn't have any beside the fan made ones. Meanwhile Zoro tangoed with an admiral .


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 24, 2014)

The whole 'lust' factor comes off to me as an arbitrary excuse by the zealots favoring the empress if anything.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 24, 2014)

You people are fucking stupid. 

Hancock's fruit does not only affect fucking fodders. It affects anyone without the willpower, or haki to fend it off. By simply showing of her dick to Momonga she made him physically injure himself to escape. Her fruit is hax, and works by manipulating one's lust, and concept of beauty. She also has the added effect of petrfication. 

Luffy was a sole outlier as he is completely 100% Asexual, a holder of one of the most dedicated, and powerful COC's, and the Main character who had to survive on that island.

Hell even Law who has successfully used COA to repel Dofla's string attacks, doesn't have the shown skills to protect from her higher level attacks.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 24, 2014)

I highly doubt that Zoro would succumb to her lust in which he'd get turned to stone immediately from her ability to send beams in the shape of hearts from her hands. Besides, it'd make for a stupid argument since it won't give us an accurate assessment on their strengths and how they compare to one another if people are willing to argue that he gets petrified the instant his gaze locks with her's. No one is (As far as I am concerned) saying that if he gets kicked on any parts of his body that isn't imbued with haki from her legs he won't turn to stone but that his Haki should offer adequate protection from her ability to petrify a person by making physical contact with their body. 

Zoro is a CoA specialist whose haki should offer decent protection from her kicks to not get lose quickly to her hax. However whether he has the skill to continuously evade her attacks and other variant forms of her attacks is a different matter altogether. To argue that he can put up a decent fight against her (or possibly win) isn't nonsensical. I can see why people say she'd win and honestly I think it could go either way.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 24, 2014)

LyricalMessiah said:


> I highly doubt that Zoro would succumb to her lust in which he'd get turned to stone immediately from her ability to send beams in the shape of hearts from her hands.


Zoro definetely has better odds seeing as he has a seemingly two track mind of drink and fight, but it's been hinted that he can't control his emotions when around women who remind him of Kuina, see he does have some kinda of emotional attachment (which someone like Luffy has none of). That added to Hancock's better haki' gives her the extreme benefit of the doubt over any M3 level fighter.



> Besides, it'd make for a stupid argument since it won't give us an accurate assessment on their strengths and how they compare to one another if people are willing to argue that he gets petrified the instant his gaze locks with her's.


Who said this? No one said Zoro get's hit immediately and loses. I said he can push her mid - high diff. But when the fight turns up to Mid Diff, Boa is gonna get more serious and Zoro is gonna be pushed way harder, and eventually lose.



> No one is (As far as I am concerned) saying that if he gets kicked on any parts of his body that isn't imbued with haki from her legs he won't turn to stone but that his Haki should offer adequate protection from her ability to petrify a person by making physical contact with their body.


Ok but how do we know his Haki is anything compared to hers? Do you think a current Boa Sister could use Haki to protect a current G2 Luffy Jet Pistol? Or a Ope Ope No Mi slash? Boa is > M3 level and has been a haki master for years, I'm not sure why we are thinking Zoro can constantly Haki clash with her as if he was one her level or something.



> Zoro is a CoA specialist whose haki should offer decent protection from her kicks to not get lose quickly to her hax.


Zoro is the COA specialist within the Monster Trio. He has 1 feat though.... Unlike Sanji who's gotten to display his COO multiple times, wehave yet to see Zoro's level of Haki Mastery. So until he shows something he gets drilled by Hancock with his powerscaled Luffy/Law level COA. 



> However whether he has the skill to continuously evade her attacks and other variant forms of her attacks is a different matter altogether. To argue that he can put up a decent fight against her (or possibly win) isn't nonsensical.


I wasn't arguing he can't give her a fight but he isn't pushing her anywhere close to extreme, and the people claiming Zoro can use Haki to extensively defend against her are just lying or misinterpreting this manga.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 24, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Zoro definetely has better odds seeing as he has a seemingly two track mind of drink and fight, but it's been hinted that he can't control his emotions when around women who remind him of Kuina, see he does have some kinda of emotional attachment (which someone like Luffy has none of). That added to Hancock's better haki' gives her the extreme benefit of the doubt over any M3 level fighter.
> 
> 
> Who said this? No one said Zoro get's hit immediately and loses. I said he can push her mid - high diff. But when the fight turns up to Mid Diff, Boa is gonna get more serious and Zoro is gonna be pushed way harder, and eventually lose.
> ...




Correlation doesn't imply causation. A person's own distinct traits cannot be handed to another person. You're handing Zoro traits that he's never shown before for absolutely no reason but for your own agenda in this argument. There is simply no indications that Zoro would succumb to hancock's ability of petrifying people due to her beauty and the reasons that you mentioned are devoid of any facts established in the manga. It is not a good tactic to make up lies about a character's personality that had never been mentioned in the past. However, I don't deny that she could possibly petrify him but there isn't evidence that he'd get turned into stone as easily as you make it out to be. Your analysis skills are poor because they're premised on falsehoods that you flaunt as facts. A dishonest way of debating is simply not acceptable. Smoker was seen in front of Hancock yet he wasn't drooling at the sight of a beautiful women. Zoro has yet to display such traits and he's always seen with a serious demeanor. I doubt he'd lose his concentration against even Hancock. I mean smoker didn't show lust at the sigh of Hancock and I am sure that Zoro would try to close in the distance between he and hancock to avoid her from using her Mello Mello powers.

Zoro is not like your average person. He's extremely resistant to pain and has been portrayed as someone who's casually seen with a serious demeanor not easily influenced by lust.

Irrelevant. I never said that you said this. You're under the assumption that I was referring to you which is completely false. Read more carefully next time. I was simply referring to the vast majority of people who I've seen argue in certain forums and in this forum as well as to how Hancock can turn people into stone to accurately gauge the difference in power between her opponent and her. It stagnates debates to allow her ability of charm to momentarily incapacitate her opponent due to their lust as it isn't an accurate way of gauging one's ability and isn't fair. Pitting them to see how they'd exploit their strength against one another is the fairest way to conclude on who's stronger. Don't assume anything if you haven't read a person's post as accurately as possible.

You're arguing against a fact that Oda had established. Zoro's haki is adequate enough to contend against her Haki for his attacks to not be completely nullified by her defense. Haki in conjunction with immense destructive capabilities can overcome even someone with Haki a little better than yours. Being a person who has had Haki for a prolonged amount of time does not necessarily imply that immunity towards the destructive force from your opponent is guaranteed as evidenced by how Luffy's jet pistols were pushing Sandersonia back at the opposite direction even when she had her Haki on. Besides, Vergo is a Haki master yet Law was able to train his Haki in the span of two years enough to completely over power his Haki. Zoro is a Haki master (In that he's a good use with it) so it wouldn't be unwise to think that his Haki is enough to protect himself from her attack. Having experience with Haki does not mean that your opponent cannot protect their body against your Hax with their own haki. I don't know why you brought irrelevant examples here. No, they wouldn't be able to but there's nothing implying that her Haki is far above the like's of Zoro's to the point he wouldn't be able to damage her or protect himself against her attacks. Zoro's destructive capabilities shown against Pica will be an attack that even her Haki wouldn't be able to completely protect her body.

You're downplaying Zoro for absolutely no reason at all. It came from Oda's own words which he said in the SBS that Zoro was a haki specialist. We haven't seen Zoro go all out so judging him on that premise is simply unreasonable from you. That's not how it works. Haki offers protection from Devil fruit abilities and Zoro's haki should be strong enough to withstand her haxxed kicks.


I wasn't referring to you. You keep on thinking that I was referring to you. It's unreasonable to say that he won't give her more than High difficulty if she wins that is. We're referring to the person whose strength compared to Luffy is barely noticeable and the man who's displayed adequate destructive capabilities that even her defense wouldn't be able to completely nullify if he gets a shot on target. We don't even know how powerful her Haki is to assume that he'd get turned into stone and have the effects of his attacks nullified. His destructive feats have been better than hers at the moment. All she has going on for her is Hax which he can counter with his Haki. Whoever wins will have a lot of difficulty. Her feats are non-existence to say that they topple that of Zoro's. She's used her attacks on people who cannot be mentioned in the same breathe as Zoro. I agree that she can win though Zoro would give her a lot of difficulty.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 24, 2014)

LyricalMessiah said:


> > Correlation doesn't imply causation. A person's own distinct traits cannot be handed to another person. You're handing Zoro traits that he's never shown before for absolutely no reason but for your own agenda in this argument. There is simply no indications that Zoro would succumb to hancock's ability of petrifying people due to her beauty and the reasons that you mentioned are devoid of any facts established in the manga.
> 
> 
> No,* you are presupposing that it matters whether or not someone is attracted to Boa or actually is lustful in personality.* It doesn't. She turns women just as fast as men. I gave you an example of Momonga being pushed by a half serious Boa Hancock, and that is someone who doesn't seem lustful and there is no evidence he was. I was pointing out an emotional attachment Zoro had with Kuina and continues to have with Tashigi, as a point to differentiate Luffy's situation as a complete outlier for the fact that he has zero emotional attachment to women outside of he general category of "nakama" and numerous other reasons (such as his COC).
> ...


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 24, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> LyricalMessiah said:
> 
> 
> > char limit
> ...


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 24, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> LyricalMessiah said:
> 
> 
> > Char limit.
> ...


----------



## maupp (Dec 24, 2014)

And since when is Zoro having any kind of emotional relationship with Kuina translate to him being a lustfull man . 

Are we sure we all understand the meaning of lust. Having an emotional relationship with a woman doesn't mean you're succeptible to Hancock charm. Luffy has emotional bonds and relationship with all his nakamas and this is including Nami and Robin yet it doesn't mean he's suddenly a lust filled little rubber man . 

This argument is so ridiculous and to even use it is baffling in itself already. Just toss that shit aside and find some real arguments mate.  

Using kuina's bond with Zoro as an argument is very lazy on one's part because it suggests one can't bother to think it through or they just lack any sort of decent argument and are now just grasping at straws.


----------



## maupp (Dec 24, 2014)

As for the Haki debate, these past few chapter support the notion that someone like Zoro would breach Hancock haki. If even the likes of bellami can breach past luffy's haki, someone far superior to him then it should be no problem for people on similar tier to break through each other's Haki.(So even if one wants to give Hancock some kind of god like level of Haki compared to Zoro(something that shouldn't be true) the odd of Zoro breaching through her haki with his powerful strike are very high). 

Frankly this fight won't be decided because of Haki, the better and stronger fighter will simply win and in this case Zoro has my vote.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 24, 2014)

Pirao said:


> According to who? Oh well, I guess he better pack it in then and give up on Mihawk, after all he will never have more experience than him. Hancock tries to kick Zoro and she loses a limb, simple as that.





maupp said:


> I'm going with Zoro. And this lust argument has to stop and shouldn't be used, that stuff would only work on disposable fodders and horny morons. Any solid fighters isn't getting done but lust against hancock, I mean come on now .
> 
> Ok fighting wise, Zoro takes this. The guy has AoE, destructive + durability feats on his side. Honestly Hancock is only hanging in there so far because of hypes some people give her but even with hypes she still get done by Zoro someone with an almost perfect portrayal strength wise since post skip.
> 
> ...





maupp said:


> As for the Haki debate, these past few chapter support the notion that someone like Zoro would breach Hancock haki. If even the likes of bellami can breach past luffy's haki, someone far superior to him then it should be no problem for people on similar tier to break through each other's Haki.(So even if one wants to give Hancock some kind of god like level of Haki compared to Zoro(something that shouldn't be true) the odd of Zoro breaching through her haki with his powerful strike are very high).
> 
> Frankly this fight won't be decided because of Haki, the better and stronger fighter will simply win and in this case Zoro has my vote.





Hancock 20+ years experience>>>>Zoro 2 years experience with Haki
Hancock Queen of Haki island>>>>Zoro's Haki from Mihawk
Hancock Haki feats>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Zolo's  haki feat of cutting Monet's cheek

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## maupp (Dec 24, 2014)

So "Almighty hancock" when it comes to Hancock you're the "extravLad" to Zoro, the "Dr White" to Law and the "Muah" or "HaxHax" to Sanji. Basically irrational fanboyism and heavy bias clouding your judgment. It's good to know


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 24, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:
			
		

> Hancock 20+ years experience>>>>Zoro 2 years experience with Haki
> Hancock Queen of Haki island>>>>Zoro's Haki from Mihawk
> Hancock Haki feats>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Zolo's  haki feat of cutting Monet's cheek



haki isnt everything tho. luffy beated both her sisters and he didnt know what haki is.
this whole haki talk is pointless, zoro didnt show his full haki potential, while hancock has been showing alot of haki which DOESN'T mean ANYTHING except that she is better than pre ts zoro.

and are you saying that hancock's sisters with about 20 years experience of haki are better than luffy at using haki?
the time you have been using haki is irrelevant to how good you are at it. hancock or her sisters didnt even show us armament hardening (so did zoro).

being a queen of fodder haki island doesn't get her anywhere either.

i'm not saying zoro have better haki cuz i still expect to see alot from a serious zoro, but i'm referring to that nothing right now makes pre ts hancock>post ts zoro;

hancok was seen doing well against pre ts smoker, but we know that current zoro can fodderize that version of smoker.

conclusion=haki is not the big deal here, its hancock's DF.



			
				maupp said:
			
		

> And since when is Zoro having any kind of emotional relationship with Kuina translate to him being a lustfull man .
> 
> Are we sure we all understand the meaning of lust. Having an emotional relationship with a woman doesn't mean you're succeptible to Hancock charm. Luffy has emotional bonds and relationship with all his nakamas and this is including Nami and Robin yet it doesn't mean he's suddenly a lust filled little rubber man .
> 
> ...



its not a lust or anything, zoro barely have anything like lust that will stand on his way of being the best swordman. he is almost like luffy.

the only thing i was talking about is zoro will have a feeling of holding back a little bit if she looked like kuina, just like he is doing with tashigi. apart from that, zoro doesnt need that much haki or all that hax to beat hancock, he just need to be faster and more lethal, which he clearly is, and he hasn't yet shown his full potential.

a fight where both have no intel will be a great loss to zoro though.


----------



## maupp (Dec 24, 2014)

@Don Usopp: my post about Zoro's lust wasn't to you. It was over the nonsenses "Dr White" was writing.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 24, 2014)

@ maupp
lol sorry, 
then i'm probably answering for them.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 24, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> haki isnt everything tho. luffy beated both her sisters and he didnt know what haki is.
> this whole haki talk is pointless, zoro didnt show his full haki potential, while hancock has been showing alot of haki which DOESN'T mean ANYTHING except that she is better than pre ts zoro.
> 
> and are you saying that hancock's sisters with about 20 years experience of haki are better than luffy at using haki?
> ...



You come in here ranting about how Haki isn't the point in this battle, and then say it's about Hancock's DF

Well how do you block Hancock's DF? 

With Haki

Hancock's Haki>>>Zolo's cutting Monet's cheek Haki


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 24, 2014)

maupp said:


> So "Almighty hancock" when it comes to Hancock you're the "extravLad" to Zoro, the "Dr White" to Law and the "Muah" or "HaxHax" to Sanji. Basically irrational fanboyism and heavy bias clouding your judgment. It's good to know



Except I'm not irrational nor do I have heavy Bias.
I admit to Hancock not even beating Jozu and such.
It should be clear Hancock>Zoro from Hancock's hype from a top tier and her hax.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 24, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> Hancock 20+ years experience>>>>Zoro 2 years experience with Haki
> Hancock Queen of Haki island>>Q>>Zoro's Haki from Mihawk
> Hancock Haki feats>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Zolo's  haki feat of cutting Monet's cheek



Great feats, thought it doesnt even put her above Post Ts Smokers lvl of Haki.

1. Cool so everyone with less experience as her with Haki can never become better at Haki than her.
*Flawless logic.*
2. Like mentioned a million times being a queen of fodder doesnt make her look in a good light. Also you can compare her to Krieg, shes the queen of fodder like he was the king of uberfodder.
*Also id put intensive training with the worlds strongest above experience with fodder anyday.*
3. Hancocks Haki feats? Where? Making a weak pre skip Smoker tangible is her only Haki feat so far.
And as far as i remember he didnt got any visible injuries.
*Destroying a logia-user without the use of Haki is much more impressive tbh.*


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 25, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> You come in here ranting about how Haki isn't the point in this battle, and then say it's about Hancock's DF
> 
> Well how do you block Hancock's DF?
> 
> ...



what hancock haki? unless she show me some armament hardening, there is no way she blocking zoro's swords with bare armament legs (she needs the hardening if she wants to defend). 

and why would zoro need to block her if he can slice the leg off. he can even use ranged attacks from close distance if he has intel.

what i meant by her DF was the part where she use the mero mero mellow beam thing. but that thing is dodgable and most likely wont work on zoro if he have intel (he can even do like VA momonga)

hancock didnt show any strong haki yet. the pasifista and the jutte she broke was mostly the DF doings, zoro can break the pasifistas easier than she can by now.

she attacked smoker with haki and barely caused injury. i just dont see what can make her kill zoro other than her DF, cuz even if her haki is more, zoro can slash through her just fine, just like how luffy beated her 2 sisters w/o using the little bit of haki.

she needs armament hardening or she is not winning this.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 25, 2014)

maupp said:


> @Don Usopp: my post about Zoro's lust wasn't to you. It was over the nonsenses "Dr White" was writing.



lol you mean the post you clearly didn't read, and then ignorantly responded too anyway?  Classic Maup.


----------



## maupp (Dec 25, 2014)

Almighty Hancock said:


> Except I'm not irrational nor do I have heavy Bias.
> I admit to Hancock not even beating Jozu and such.
> It should be clear Hancock>Zoro from Hancock's hype from a top tier and her hax.


Are you sure you don't have a bias bone in you. So far you've made countless baseless claims about hancock astronomical Haki superiority over Zoro. 

And you did speak about Hancock hypes, please do highlight them if you can be bothered. And seeing what's written in your avatar(Hancock>Mihawk ) it's a little hard to just ignore it and pretend that your opinions regarding Hancock compared to other characters are any rational and prejudice free.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 25, 2014)

@ Hancock.

-Even the techniques that Hancock requires her opponents to feel lust for her can turn weapons into stone.

-Zoro is capable of dodging.  Writing him to do what we think he'll do is essentially just writing the match ourselves instead of discussing capability.  Plus, even if Zoro tries to block her blow with one of his swords and it turns into stone, he can adapt and dodge her other blows.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 25, 2014)

maupp said:


> Are you sure you don't have a bias bone in you. So far you've made countless baseless claims about hancock astronomical Haki superiority over Zoro.
> 
> And you did speak about Hancock hypes, please do highlight them if you can be bothered. And seeing what's written in your avatar(Hancock>Mihawk ) it's a little hard to just ignore it and pretend that your opinions regarding Hancock compared to other characters are any rational and prejudice free.


 I said I wasn't heavily Biased. I would favor Hancock in a scenario, but not in a trolling manner like you suggest I would.

I didn't say "hypes" (my mistake if I did ) I meant hype. Sengoku (A clear Top Tier) has hyped Hancock.

lol quit making claims based on a joke. I know full well Mihawk>>>Hancock
I even said Doflamingo>Hancock in another thread. 
I know when to vote for Hancock, and when to not.



Gohara said:


> @ Hancock.
> 
> -Even the techniques that Hancock requires her opponents to feel lust for her can turn weapons into stone.
> 
> -Zoro is capable of dodging.  Writing him to do what we think he'll do is essentially just writing the match ourselves instead of discussing capability.  Plus, even if Zoro tries to block her blow with one of his swords and it turns into stone, he can adapt and dodge her other blows.



Yes, ok? Slave Arrow turns him to stone when it hits his sword.

I know he's capable of dodging. I'm arguing here that he will most likely block considering he uses swords, and or slash back to counter. The last thing we would see Zoro doing is dodging a close ranged attack. 

And you're forgetting. Hancock's attack will go through Zoro's sword and hit him straight in the face.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 28, 2014)

-Right, but here I'm saying that Zoro can stab himself in a minor area to avoid being charmed by Hancock.

-Again, though, I go by capability.  Going by what we think they'll do is too subjective IMO.

-What do you mean when you say Hancock's blow will go through Zoro's sword?


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 28, 2014)

Hancock is the single most overrated featless character in this serieS.
She has done nothing that prove she can take on a top 2 supernova.

Zoro high difficulty.


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 28, 2014)

Gohara said:


> -Right, but here I'm saying that Zoro can stab himself in a minor area to avoid being charmed by Hancock.
> 
> -Again, though, I go by capability.  Going by what we think they'll do is too subjective IMO.
> 
> -What do you mean when you say Hancock's blow will go through Zoro's sword?



-  Zolo has no intel why would he? And Hancock has slave arrow which ignores charming

- I'm going by what he's most likely going to do. What's subjective is you going to say
he'll dodge>he'll block

- Hancock's Perfume Femur destroys his sword and proceeds to go and hit his head.


----------



## kidgogeta (Dec 28, 2014)

Hancock is Doffy level if not slightly higher Zoro isn't there yet.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 28, 2014)

> Hancock is Doffy level if not slightly higher Zoro isn't there yet.


Based off what?
Doffy lives in the new world, he's the boss of the undergroud, make deals with a Yonko and is described as the most dangerous shichibukai

Hancock lives on an island full of weaklings she don't go to the new world very often an has no hype/feats.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 28, 2014)

@ Hancock.

-Zoro can likely recognize when he's feeling charmed, and can adapt to that like Momonga has.

-Both are subjective, but I think going by what we think he'll do is more subjective than going by what we think he can do.

-Sure, if he just stands there, but if he dodges after his sword is broken then she doesn't hit his head.


----------



## King plasma (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't believe Zoro will be charmed it would be out of character. Just like Ray and Jinbe he has self control.
Hancock takes Zoro out. I don't know about difficulty. I consider her Vista level, basically just slightly weaker than Doflamingo/Jozu.


----------



## maupp (Dec 28, 2014)

Hancock stronger than Doflamingo :rofl. :rofl. :rofl. . .


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

Hancock fucking demolishes him so hard.


----------

